
“Worse is Better” philosophy - DoreenMichele
https://www.twitter.com/Iiterature/status/1006627096976912385
======
AnimalMuppet
The problem with "the right thing" is that it requires you to _actually know_
what the right thing is. Not have talked yourself into thinking it's the right
thing, not having enthroned your prejudices with the "right thing" label. No,
you have to actually be right about what "the right thing" is. In a world
where no humans are omniscient, that's harder than people think. Everyone's
sure that they're right about what the "right thing" is, but most are in fact
mistaken.

In contrast, "worse is better" lets you throw something out there that's kind
of in the right direction, _and get feedback_ so that you can discover what
"the right thing" (the thing that people actually need) is.

